# G4003g Vs G0750g Machines



## jjtgrinder (Jul 29, 2016)

Comparing the specs there are differences ,  first thing that jumps out ids the weight of the 4003 is about 140 lbs heavier?   I would like to know is this because of heavier bed casting? please commment on other considerations.


----------



## Splat (Jul 29, 2016)

Only thing weight-wise I can think of is the "totally enclosed gearbox" on the 750G.  BTW, the G0750G does fewer threads than the G4003G and you also need to change gearing, whereas the G4003G you don't because of the quick change gear box. The 4003G you would need to change gears for metric, IIRC.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, that's why I'm liking the 4003 better, it's heavier and the features look better.


----------



## Splat (Jul 29, 2016)

jjtgrinder said:


> Yes, that's why I'm liking the 4003 better, it's heavier and the features look better.



...and it's in stock!


----------



## mksj (Jul 29, 2016)

I had looked at both of these lathes a few years ago, the G0750G and the G4003G, the latter is much more common and nice with the D1-6 bore. Was very little information on the G0750G when I was looking, although there is a nice review on the G0750G on YouTube. But it seems some people have more issues with surface finish/vibration and motor issues with both of these models. I have seen a lot of these Grizzly motor go bad for various reasons, and have helped a few individuals switch them over to VFDs. I ended up getting a PM1340GT, and was seriously looking at the Eisen 1236GH which is very similar. I had some quality issues with other Chinese machines and decided to go to the next step up in machine, and have been very pleased with the Taiwanese machines.  If it was only a choice between the two Grizzly models, probably go G4003G. But I would seriously look at the Eisen 1236GH as it is on sale with a DRO and comes pretty close cost wise to the G4003G.
https://eisenm.com/collections/feat...th-dro-stand-made-in-taiwan-single-phase-220v


----------



## Cobra (Jul 29, 2016)

I wanted the enclosed gearbox three years ago. The number of thread choices didn't bother me because the thread choices that I thought I would need we're there.  To date, it has been a great machine. Only time I have needed to change gears was cutting metric threads.


----------



## Splat (Jul 29, 2016)

The G4003G actually has a D1-5 spindle. The thing with the vibrations can be easily rectified with these isolation mounts from McMaster and using link type belts from Harbor Freight. Just by doing the iso mounts alone totally cuts out that vibration.


----------



## mksj (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep, sorry about that, still D1-5 is pretty big for this size machine.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jul 30, 2016)

Can someone tell me how high the stands are, specs say 15 inches. Actually think they are 30".  I don't know if that is just the stand or the stand in a cardboard box.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 30, 2016)

The stands are about 29 1/2 " high.  Mine come in at about 32" with the extensions I added for stability and ease of leveling.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 31, 2016)

I looked at the same two lathes a year ago.  Didn't go with either, went with a Grizzly G0709 14x40 instead.  What sold me on the G0709 was the universal gear box for threading.  My lathe QCGB has one knob that is set to the left for power feeds, turned to the middle for English threads, turned to the right for Metric threads.  No fiddling around with changing gears on the quadrant.  All three lathes inconveniently require two nuts to be removed to access the back side of the head stock and the quadrant.  On the plus side for the G0709, it's primarily done to access the oilers for the quadrant gears.  My background aside, back to the original post question . . .

Advantage of the G0750G is an enclosed QCGB, no oil dripping on the chip pan.  Probably runs a little quieter since the bottom of the gear box is closed.

Advantage of the G4003G is the Norton style QCGB which allows access to all threading/feed combos without having to remove to head stock back side cover to change quadrant gears.  Download the G0750G manual or look at the picture from page 55 of the manual below.  Row 'b' shows the quadrant gear needed for each of the tpi to be cut by the QCGB.  Lots of potential gear changes on the quadrant to change tpi.  Cut a 5/16 - 18 thread, then want to cut a 1/4 - 20?  You guessed it, gotta pull the head stock cover and change from a 'b' gear of 54 teeth to a 'b' gear of 60 teeth.  On the plus side, it would force the discipline of removing the cover and oiling the quadrant gears on a regular basis!  There's a pic of the G4003G threading chart below also.  Want to change from 18 to 20 tpi?  Move the RH QCGB lever from position 2 to position 4.

Other spec differences are minor:  G0750G has an inch less travel on the cross slide (5 5/16" vs. 6 1/4"), less tail stock quill travel (3 3/4" vs. 4") and fewer feed rates and English tpi (32 vs. 40).

I'd go with the G4003G lathe over the G0750G.  However, if you can scrape together another $1500, go with the G0709G.  I absolutely love the universal gear box.  I have to admit to being a little lax on oiling the quadrant gears however.  One of these days I'll plumb in some remote oilers and/or revise the head stock cover and add a hinge like the G0776G lathe.

Bruce

G0750G threading chart



G4003G threading chart


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the G4003G and love it. At this price point I haven't seen another lathe I would prefer.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jul 31, 2016)

I got to believe the 4003 is  better.  I noticed the differences which you have so effectively pointed out.  That extra travel on the compound 
is a real "life saver" sometimes.
I just bought the 4003.  Its heavier and a good size for my small shop. 

Thank you all.


----------

